

GCHQ mass Internet surveillance 'was unlawful', tribunal rules - callum85
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31164451

======
madaxe_again
Cue Cameron and May making blustery speeches in which they tell us to think of
the children, that the bad Muslims are here to hurt us, that everybody is a
paedophile, that we must sacrifice our unimportant liberties for the greater
good of the plutarchy.

They'll ignore this like they do everything they disagree with.

------
Nux
"Prior to December", what about after December?

~~~
th0br0
"In a previous December 2014 ruling, the IPT held that GCHQ’s access to NSA
data was lawful from that time onward because certain of the secret policies
governing the US-UK intelligence relationship were made public during Privacy
International’s case against the security services. Yet that belated
disclosure could not remedy the lack of transparency regarding the UK-US
sharing prior to December 2014, meaning that all UK access to NSA intelligence
material was unlawful before the Court’s judgement. "

see [https://www.liberty-human-rights.org.uk/news/press-
releases/...](https://www.liberty-human-rights.org.uk/news/press-
releases/intelligence-sharing-between-uk-and-usa-was-unlawful-tribunal-rules)

